# Nec art. 300.18



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

If it is just a sleeve then IMO opinion it is not required to be a complete raceway. I assume you used direct burial cable?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

300.18: _Exception: Short sections of raceways used to contain conductors or cable assemblies for protection from physical damage shall not be required to be installed complete between outlet, junction, or splicing points._


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

What is the defination of a short section?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kielarsp said:


> What is the defination of a short section?


Long enough to provide the physical protection needed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kielarsp said:


> What is the defination of a short section?


A short section can be 100 feet as long as it is not a complete raceway it is considered a sleeve. The reality is if the raceway is there so the wire can be removed then it would be worthless if you don't know where the ends are.

I this really under the jurisdiction of the NEC???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> .......I this really under the jurisdiction of the NEC???



For several Code cycles, CMPs 1 and 2 refused to accept the proposals to define a kitchen, stating everyone knows what a kitchen is and it does not need a definition.

CMP 1 relented in the '08.


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Art. 300.12 Exception #1: Short sections of raceways used to provide support or protection of cable assemblies from physical damage shall not required to be mechanically continuous.

Learning all the time.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the answer is in the definition of _'raceway'_

a raceway is _enclosed_

anything that is _not _enclosed doen't qualify as a raceway....

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kielarsp said:


> Guy's
> Just got spoken about this underground service install. the ditch is 120' long. to save time I sleaved the conductors with PVC. The poco requires us to put in a 12" loop for ground expansion. I was informed of art. 300.18 which requires to have a complete raceway system before we make the pull. The other end of the ditch is a padmount. What are your thoughts on this subject.
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure the NEC applies at all.

Where is the official service point?




> *Service Point. *The point of connection between the facilities
> of the serving utility and the premises wiring.
> 
> 
> ...


In my area the service point for an underground service is often at the meter on the home even if I run the conductors to the pole.




> *Service-Entrance Conductors, Underground System.* The
> service conductors between the terminals of the service equipment
> and the point of connection to the service lateral or
> underground service conductors.
> ...





Who maintains and is in control of these conductors after you are gone?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I am not sure the NEC applies at all.


That's what I said earlier... It seems to be a non NEC issue. Fortunately we never have to run the wire for the poco. Occasionally we have installed some conduit for them to get under roads or somewhere that they will not trench but they pull the wire and maintain it.


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Guy's
Thanks for all your input. I was digging around the good book and I stumbled on Art. 300.5 (J) Earth Movement. The informational note. I believe that i have found enough information to tell him he is full of it.


----------

